# Help choosing a replacement for a 625



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to help my dad replace a failed 625. The best I've determined so far is that he lost all his recorded content and cannot record anything further. So I'm assuming it's a HD failure.

I also want to point out that I'm a Directv guy and I don't know anything about the Dish hardware, so I'm looking for some experienced feedback on what hardware to consider.

His current setup is that he has (2) tv's hooked to the 625 receiver, one upstairs, one downstairs. He also has another Dish DVR downstairs in another room, it was mom's. Not sure which model that one is, but I know they are completely independent of each other. It still records.

Another point to note, he is thinking of getting an HDTV pretty soon, so I'm thinking now may be a good time to make the switch.

With that info noted, I have a couple questions:

1- What models for SD content should I be looking for?
2- What models for HD content should I be looking for?
3- What kind of deals can he expect to get from DISH? (he's been with them for probably 9-10 years)
4- I'm not sure if the 625 is lease or owned; will that make a difference in what kind of deal he can expect?

Also, if given the opportunity of having to replace all of his hardware, do you think it would be better to consider Directv at this time or would you stay with Dish. He seems pretty happy with Dish right now, but if he switches to HD, do you think he should switch?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Frank


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 625 is the most current SD DVR, and likely the last SD DVR Dish will ever make. If he has the protection plan, they will replace it at almost no cost. If it's leased and he doesn't have the PP, it will probably cost $50. If it's owned, and no PP, then it would be cheaper to replace the hard drive yourself.

There are 3 HD DVR models:

612 - 1 TV output, 2 sat tuners, 1 ATSC OTA tuner.
622 - 2 TV outputs, 2 sat tuners, 1 ATSC OTA tuner.
722 - 2 TV outputs, 2 sat tuners, 1 ATSC OTA tuner.

The 612 is conceptually idential to a DirecTV HD-DVR; it has 2 sat tuners and is designed to feed a single TV. There is also a 612K model coming out that will not come with an OTA tuner, but will have a slot for an optional dual-tuner ATSC OTA tuner.

The 622 and 722 are both 2-TV HD-DVRs. They work the same way as your dad's 625 does, with each of the 2 TVs having access to one of the sat tuners, and sharing the recorded programming. The TV1 output is HD, while the TV2 output is limited to SD (but can view down-converted HD programming) and is connected with coax.

The 622 is older and has been discontinued, but refurb models are readily available and cost less. The 622 is silver, has a smaller hard drive, and its interactive software is SD only.

The 722 is the current model, is black, has a larger hard drive, and the interactive features are in HD resolution.

He will want to use the Dish'n It Up (i.e., lease upgrade) program. This is by far the cheapest way to upgrade, but note that you can only use Dish'n It Up once per 12 month period.

Other than Dish'n It Up, you have to purchase (to own) any receivers you want, and you'll pay full retail price. A 722 is currently $499. You'd also have to pay for a dish and possibly switch upgrade, so definitely try a Dish'n It Up instead.

Dish will only lease receivers to connect 4 TVs, and dual-output receivers count as 2 even if they are used in single mode. Receivers beyond the 4 TV limit must be purchased.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> If it's leased and he doesn't have the PP, it will probably cost $50. If it's owned, and no PP, then it would be cheaper to replace the hard drive yourself.


Not quite. 
If it's leased and no DHPP, cost is $14.95 shipping and handling.

If it is owned and no DHPP, most likely looking at $49.99 + $14.95 S&H + tax, though it could be less.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

There is also the 722k model coming out next month that will have a slot to add 2 OTA tuners to it. This is something I would wait a few weeks for if I used OTA.


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

IIP said:


> The 625 is the most current SD DVR, and likely the last SD DVR Dish will ever make. If he has the protection plan, they will replace it at almost no cost. If it's leased and he doesn't have the PP, it will probably cost $50. If it's owned, and no PP, then it would be cheaper to replace the hard drive yourself.
> 
> There are 3 HD DVR models:
> 
> ...


Perfect info. I'll print this off for when we get to ordering a unit.

I guess one more question I have would be does anyone know if these units (612, 622, 722) will be subject to the Tivo "thing"? I'd hate for him to shell out $500 for a paperweight.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> Not quite.
> If it's leased and no DHPP, cost is $14.95 shipping and handling.
> 
> If it is owned and no DHPP, most likely looking at $49.99 + $14.95 S&H + tax, though it could be less.


I think it is leased. He said he has the receipt somewhere so I'll check that.
So they are still providing the 625 for replacements then? I suppose they have been modified to "comply" with the Tivo ruling then?

I suppose for $65 it wouldn't hurt to just get it replaced with the same unit. Does Dish have lease agreements like Directv then, 2 years?

Regards,
Frank


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> Not quite.
> If it's leased and no DHPP, cost is $14.95 shipping and handling.
> 
> If it is owned and no DHPP, most likely looking at $49.99 + $14.95 S&H + tax, though it could be less.


And you're assuming they'll ship the replacement to him...they might insist a service guy bring it over, in which case, it's $29 with DHPP and $99 without.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Flyrx7 said:


> ... does anyone know if these units (612, 622, 722) will be subject to the Tivo "thing"? I'd hate for him to shell out $500 for a paperweight.


TiVo has yet to challenge these DVRs in court. That may hinge on the outcome of the current court action against the older DVRs for contempt for failure to disable and to determine whether infringement has actually stopped (there may be a thread around here somewhere) and how similar TiVo believes the new ones are to the old ones.

And the money isn't so bad when you stop to think just how much paper these can hold down!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> And you're assuming they'll ship the replacement to him...they might insist a service guy bring it over, in which case, it's $29 with DHPP and $99 without.


I was simply correcting information about the cost of replacing the receiver if it is bad.


----------

